# Tranny time



## Watson (Jul 21, 2014)

Some fucken sick individuals living in denial about their sexuality on these boards....


----------



## the_predator (Jul 21, 2014)

Man that is one sweet tranny!


----------



## Big Puppy (Jul 21, 2014)

That is a Tremec 6060.  Nice tranny


----------



## charley (Jul 21, 2014)

v


----------



## BadGas (Jul 21, 2014)

Lmao..


----------



## ctr10 (Jul 21, 2014)

Trannys are hung like the brothers


----------



## KelJu (Jul 21, 2014)

Let's try to salvage this thread!


----------



## KelJu (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## Watson (Jul 21, 2014)

6 people out of 170 admit they clicked on this thread expecting to see cock.....


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 22, 2014)

thats why you started the thread, so others would share there tranny pics with you, in the hope you don&#146;t already have them in your vast collection, by the way your avi pic is fuckin stupid


----------



## Watson (Jul 22, 2014)

^ lame and useless as usual....


----------



## sparks1420 (Jul 23, 2014)

id hit hit it and or let them hit me


----------

